# Win_api_shell.winexec And Outlook Express



## jaione (Feb 2, 2004)

I want to send mails from Oracle Forms 6i using the following code, which opens a new message in Outlook Express with the parameters I pass:

DECLARE
var1 VARCHAR2(1000);
var2 VARCHAR2(1000);
var3 VARCHAR2(1000);
var4 VARCHAR2(1000);
var5 VARCHAR2(1000);

begin

-- Assign values to var1, var2, var3, var4, var5

WIN_API_SHELL.WINEXEC('"C:\Archivos de Programa\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" /mailurl:mailto'||var1||'?
cc='||var2||'&bcc='||var3||'&subject='||var4||'&body=' ||vaR5,WIN_API.SW_SHOWNORMAL,TRUE);

end;


I need var5, that is, the body of the message to be quit large, for example 1000 characters. When I use a small body (100 characters for example) everything goes right. Whereas if I use a body bigger than 200 I get an error and no message is sent.
I would like to know the limitations (maximum character etc.) of this command.
¿Would it be possible to send an attached file in which I could write the text? 
I have asked the same question to oracle support and they say that it is not an oracle question but a Microsoft question.
It´s urgent.
Thank you very much


----------

